
Jeffrey Epstein court documents are improperly redacted; many names visible - waffle_ss
https://twitter.com/inteldotwav/status/1289027836418895877
======
abrichr
Looks like the original requires paying a fee [1].

It would be interesting to run a diff of the original and the redacted.

[1] [https://pacer.uscourts.gov/pricing-how-pacer-fees-
work](https://pacer.uscourts.gov/pricing-how-pacer-fees-work)

~~~
aaron695
On top of the torrent in the Twitter link, are these originals? I think this
site gets filled as people contribute?

[https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/4355835/giuffre-v-
maxwe...](https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/4355835/giuffre-v-maxwell/)

I was surprised to see outright un-redacted email addresses and phone numbers
there, I would have thought x-chan would quickly be running them against know
dumps.

